# Strawberry Jam Cookie / Toast



## Wimmas (17/9/18)

Hi everyone,

Lately I've been craving a nice Strawberry Jam / Jelly cookie / toast type vape. I recently purchased a bottle of Strawberry Jam Monster and although it's not bad, it's not really what I am looking for. It's too oily, the strawberry does not match the taste profile I am after and it really kills coils / cotton.

I have also mixed Wayne's version, and it also lacked what I was looking for. His has a lot of strawberry and it's as if the strawberry is quite sharp / harsh if that makes sense - like it's not blended into the mix, more like a sharp knife waiting to slice your throat.

Now I am not here expecting someone to just give me an amazing recipe - I have created a version which I kind of like, but it's lacking. I made a version 2 tonight, but right off the shake a smell test says I might have gone in the wrong direction. Will have to wait and see after a steep.

*Version 1:*

Apple Pie (FA) - 1%
Butter Cream (CAP) - 1%
Golden Butter (CAP) - 2%
Strawberry SC (RF) - 2%
Strawberry Jam w/Toast SC (RF) - 2%
Strawberry Shisha (INW) - 2%
Super Sweet (CAP) - 0.75%
MTS Vape Wizard - 0.25%

Total: 11%

70/30 VG/PG

This tasted really good after 5 days, but I felt it was lacking just a little on the overall flavor. I need the strawberry to be more prominent without the sharpness/harshness, and I also felt that the toast / cookie side was lacking. I then created version two, which is still steeping.

*Version 2:*

Apple Pie (FA) - 2%
Butter Cream (CAP) - 1%
Golden Butter (CAP) - 2%
Strawberry Ripe (TFA) - 2%
Strawberry SC (RF) - 1.5%
Strawberry Jam w/Toast SC (RF) - 3%
Strawberry Shisha (INW) - 2%
Sweetener (FW) - 1%
MTS Vape Wizard - 0.25%

Total: 14.25%

70/30 VG/PG

A smell test and I am not very happy, but will wait for the steep. I increased the apple pie with the hopes of it enhancing the toast / cookie profile. I also added TFA Strawberry Ripe to try and enhance the strawberry. I smelled a lot of my flavors to try determine what to add, and the strawberry was TFA Strawberry Ripe. For the toast / cookie I considered INW Biscuit, AP, FA cookie, CAP Sugar cookie, CAP Cereal 27 etc, but in terms of smell I could not find exactly what I was looking for. I know smell is sometimes deceiving.

*What I am looking for:
*
Almost something like Bakers Strawberry Whirl biscuits. I like the version 1 I made, but I feel it lacks toast / cookie / biscuit - and I also do not want a "dry" profile. I also need the strawberry enhanced and maybe a tad sweeter with that jelly / tangy / jam. Basically I need to enhance the overall flavor of version 1, and I am not sure if just increasing flavors will solve the problem.

Any tips or ideas would really be appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (17/9/18)

I gave up on this recipe. Think it made me immune to strawberry flavours.

For starters I would suggest to drop the CAP Butter Cream. It will just make it more oily.

And add JF Biscuit at 1% to add to the toast profile. Maybe play with Cap Sugar Cookie at 2% for more of a cookie flavour.

Also leave out the Vape Wizard. Unless you feel you really need it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/9/18)

Perhaps drop Vape Wizard from V1 and add TFA Dragonfruit at 1% with @Adephi suggest of JF biscuit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/9/18)

I'm one of those people that finds most strawberries to be too sharp - like a strawberry that was picked too soon. Also, I prefer my strawberry vapes to lean more to the candy/artificial side than an authentic fruit flavour.

That being said, I love the combination of FA Juicy Strawberry and INW Strawberry Shisha. So far this combo gives me my best sweet strawberry profile. If you're wanting a more jammy/artificial strawberry try using FA Juicy Strawberry around 2.5% - 3% with INW Strawberry Shisha around 1.5% - 2%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (18/9/18)

_I have mixed all the version available so far. Still seeking the same thing you are . _
Would AP at 0.5% and Cap SC at 2% maybe be worth a look?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/9/18)

Have you tried FW Strawberry Shortcake? I find it, as a strawberry flavour, not to be as sharp as some of the others and has a slight bakery effect as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

